# Algae Eater with a Pecock Eel



## lts11179 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a peacock eel right now thats about 4". The tank though has some algae on the glass and some on the plants. I was wondering if there was an algae eater that I can put with the eel to help manage it. Its a 29 gallon right now (yes once the eel starts getting bigger hes gonna be put in a bigger tank).


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

lts11179 said:


> I have a peacock eel right now thats about 4". The tank though has some algae on the glass and some on the plants. I was wondering if there was an algae eater that I can put with the eel to help manage it. Its a 29 gallon right now (yes once the eel starts getting bigger hes gonna be put in a bigger tank).


A Bristlenose Pleco ought to solve your algae problem without bothering any other fish.


----------



## lts11179 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a common Pleco right now. Would that be alright to put in with him. Also I feed the eel shrimp and my question is would the Pleco eat them?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Get rid of the common pleco, it's going to (if it hasn't already) outgrow a 29 very quickly, really needs a 180 or bigger. They will grow to about 18" given proper care, keeping them in a smaller tank too long will stunt their growth. Common pleco's only eat algae when they're small babies, prefer meatier food as they grow. BN eat algae all their lives, and aren't likely to grow larger than 4-5".


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Interesting thing about common plecos and bristlenose plecos. I will look into getting a bristlenose pleco. 

Oh I saw at a petstore that a common pleco will get 24" with proper care.


----------



## lts11179 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok i think I will do that will my LFS just take my pleco as a donation or how can I give him a new home?


----------

